# 2K Games Responds to BioShock SecuROM/PC Activation Controversy



## zekrahminator (Aug 26, 2007)

We have been reading and listening to your frustrations over SecuROM, PC activation problems, and technical support issues since BioShock launched on Tuesday, and we've devised a plan to help.

Starting immediately, we will be upping the activation count to a 5 by 5 plan. We will be raising the maximum amount of computers a user can have BioShock installed on simultaneously from 2 to 5, and allowing a user to reinstall BioShock on each of those computers from 3 times to 5 times. Also, we have in the works a revoke tool which you will be able to run on your machine if you want to free up that key and move it to to another computer (this works very much like Steam or iTunes system). We are also working with SecuROM and 2K customer service, so that when you do need to call in support problems, you get answers to your questions faster, without much waiting or being bounced around. SecuROM has been given much more autonomy to help fix your problems quickly and effectively. I am personally sorry for anyone who got bounced around in the past couple days (I even think I contributed to this problem) and we're going to make sure that does not happen in the future. As for other technical issues, we are bringing on a team of tech support that will be on the 2K forums 24/7 to help people resolve their technical issues. Our QA guys are in the offices and on the forums, too, reproducing issues and looking for workarounds and compiling information that they can put towards making you a patch and updating the knowledge base.

Also, we are aware that our activation server went down last night, stopping some of you from finishing your installs. The server is up and running now and we have corrected the problem that caused that crash.

Finally, we have released a FAQ, which you can view in full below (and will also be posted on the 2K Forums in the Technical Support area) that will help clear up a lot of questions and misinformation that has been floating around about SecuROM and PC activation.

And as for widescreen, we also want to say we completely understand a user's desire to augment their FOV. BioShock is a harrowing experience, but we don't want anyone to feel limited (or motion sick!). So we are in the process of working on an official PC patch to give widescreen PC users a choice to expand their horizontal FOV, and are investigating creating a similar update for the 360.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Benpi (Aug 26, 2007)

LoL.  They tried to copy Steam but make it more profitable by making it a pain in the ass to use forcing people to buy multiple copies.  You should just buy the game directly from steam.

I was going to buy this game - until I read that the widescreen version is crops the field of view rather than expands it.  Valve FTW.


----------



## wickerman (Aug 26, 2007)

it is nice to see a company actually respond to the problems rather than just telling us everything is fine and not to worry. I was interested in the game but this whole mess has really put a dampener on things, if I end up buying it I will probably wait a bit longer until everyones issues get addressed. 

But I still think the biggest problem came from the misinformation, as soon as the more informed people discovered the secuROM issues and started talking about the DRM and how it can be exploited, it really shocked a lot of people and really down right scared some people. Personally I think its BS, it does nothing to stop piracy...before the whole discussion exploded the stripped version of bioshock was already appearing on torrent trackers...No I do not pirate games or believe in doing so, but it justs goes to show how pointless this stuff is and the only people it restricts are the people who actually buy the game. These stupid ideas always sound good on paper, but once its actually put out the door it leads to nothing but problems, and I am sure 2k has lost quite a few interested players because of this hassle.

I should also note that in the World In Conflict demo, secuROM is also part of the package for some reason. Root Kit Revealer still detects the secuROM files as a problem, but it seems its caused by the * in the name, but still you cannot delete the secuROM folder or files by normal means and once you do they come back once you start the game anyway. But unlike bioshock it doesnt seem to link to a process you have to have running or anything, I really dunno its not my type of thing to deal with anyway, but I wonder how many people actually noticed that world in conflict used secuROM. Why do demos and betas have to have this crap anyway? Im sure its something they have to include because of how it ties into the full version, but still...seems useless to me.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 26, 2007)

Ive never been a fan of root kits, securom or anything like that. As was stated, rather than help stop a problem, they create a slew of new ones that are damaging to a companies reputation. Id rather them do away with all of them to be honest.


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 26, 2007)

Like Wizzard pointed out in another thread this anti piracy programms and restrictions on installations and so on will bring the people to cracks to let them play with there own software....


its only a step backwards.

Although its nice to have a company working on a solution there anti piracy programm brought


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 26, 2007)

Nothing truer said gr3if.  My first "crack" was to allow my full-retail copy of Soldier of Fortune 2 to work without "CD 1" in the CD-ROM drive.  I found a "noCD crack" and that whole process introduced me to the crack underworld.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 27, 2007)

It's still a bullshit system. You shouldn't be limited on how many times you can install a piece of software you purchased. 

They claimed that when you uninstalled you got an install token back, but people who tried to install more than 2 times always bricked their copies and 2kgames and securom gave them the run around.


----------



## LonGun (Aug 27, 2007)

Can someone show me where to get the patch?


----------



## JC316 (Aug 27, 2007)

Now that I can live with. At least you can revoke the CDkey and sell the mofo if you want to.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm still debating on getting this game or not. I don't mind spending $50, and from what I've read it's unusually not full of bugs as are more new releases. So I generally wait for patches. I enjoyed the demo, but found it very short. The graphics and sound are great, gameplay feels familiar and comfortable, the effects are awesome. But this deal has me wondering whether or not I should get it, I probably will. I've been watching this on and off for a while now, and have needed something new in FPS to play. This seems to be the ticket.

Is it worth $50 or should I wait until the prices go down?


----------



## Chewy (Aug 27, 2007)

LonGun said:


> Can someone show me where to get the patch?



we are in the process of working on an official PC patch to give widescreen PC users a choice to expand their horizontal FOV.

 I dont think the patch is out yet but hopefully this week it willl be ready for the weekend... OR SOONER! woot 2k gaining the hearts back of thier customers.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 27, 2007)

The price of 360 ports always drop fast, especially since this is SP only it will play out fast and become a $20 special in 3 months tops.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 27, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> The price of 360 ports always drop fast, especially since this is SP only it will play out fast and become a $20 special in 3 months tops.



That's cool, it looks damn good for a 360 port though. Gotta give it that. A video review of it said the SP game takes approx 20hrs to complete, which to me is pretty decent anymore.


----------



## LonGun (Aug 27, 2007)

Chewy said:


> we are in the process of working on an official PC patch to give widescreen PC users a choice to expand their horizontal FOV.
> 
> I dont think the patch is out yet but hopefully this week it willl be ready for the weekend... OR SOONER! woot 2k gaining the hearts back of thier customers.



Yea, then I'll wait for the future patch(es). I really felt a lilttle more secure from 2K's reply. Besides that securom problem, I love the game, though I wish it came featuring multi-player. Thanks, bud.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 28, 2007)

To get your token back you have to uninstall the game. Question how many people uninstall  games before they format?

Lets say you have some odd problem, and you reinstall reinstall reinstall. Most PC gamers have had an issue that made them do this over and over. Or lets say you Ghost a lot to keep your O/S clean it only takes 15 mins tops.

Then lets say you installed BioSock every time you did that. Does that break your key?

I have read that this system is included on Steam as well. Well I can tell you that I have NEVER uninstall  steam, and I have installed all of my games on steam 20+ times.


What else is kind of irritating about this system is the requirement of having Internet. I can think of 4 people that I know that PC Game with no Internet. They will be forced out and not be able to play this game with this system. Even tho it's a single player game and has noting to do with the Internet at all.

What if your in a car/airplane playing on a laptop with no Internet? You would not be able to install a single player game and play.

Then comes the unreleased revoke tool. Why should we even have to download this? What if 2k goes under in the next 5 years? Will they always host this file? What about Video card benchmarks? Will they have to run that damn tool every time they want to run a benchmark again? 

It's a BS system they should pull the game, and use the standard breakable copy protection that everyone else uses.


----------



## rhythmeister (Aug 28, 2007)

Xbox 360 FTW, my copy's in the post!


----------



## ncd209 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Heh You Dumb Fuck 2kgames*

2kg must be damn well retarded.. I can safely assume 99.999999% of normal PC Gamers (the stupid cunts who keep you rich) go to a SHOP to buy the game so they may OWN the DISC / SOFTWARE.. you stupid  assholes!!!!! ....for at a minimum novelty reasons.
clearly they think we have a need for limited edition tin box with helpless software inside TM????

If we wanted to own virtual games HEH I would be happy to have the pirated ISO on my god damn HDD rather then go on some long winded bullshit!!

As it stands the disc fails to have a complete game on it... 
This "STEAM" crud is going to kill the PC gaming scene with out a damn doubt,

Let me tell you something ...2KGAMES have done this purposefully, if they did not we would have a disc with a remotely playable version of the game even if it did take a bit of tinkering to get installed.. and working, its not like we arn't used to such annoying anomilyous gaming under the PC at the hands of companys like 2kgames and SecuRom... If they really gave a stuff the would of atleast included a tool to finger print backup and generate and decrement "activation trys" ETC you dont have be a genious to conceive a fair use policy


----------



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ yeah I feel ya I actually bought the game so I would have some motavation to put my games up for sale locally.. though I think you can still sell the game.. the person wold just have to call 2k to activate it on thier pc.. making it a bit harder to sell (drops price).

 yes this has and will harm computer gaming if this crap continues.. though Im sure they will get it in thier heads that the games will forever be crackable and they are only harning themselfs and the industry doing this.. I think mirosoft wants to move all gaes to console so theres not real pirating if you want to use live elc.

 this game sold 400k 360 copys man in the 1st week, it sold ok on the pc aswell but there are alot more 360 users than mid to high end pc's that can play the game with any decency.. they sell alot more games on consoles than pc mainly because of piracy.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 7, 2007)

This is piracy prevention gone mad. I say enough. Until all this securom BS is completely removed, I'm not buying their game, or any other game they make, for shit.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 7, 2007)

Rofl^^

My friend uses his pc only to copy the games he want to play for his xbox 360.

Thats all his pc is doing so far.

so the piracy scene didnt reach the console till now i would say.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ does he play the game on his 360 or or with an emulator.. humm sounds like he burns the game to play on his 360 from what you said.. but wont that not let him play on xbox live?


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like a great game from the demo i used ....but no way I am putting 2K games on my system they can keep it!!!! and their damn rootkit as well !!!! I will get a fully functional cracked version(already have it) and they can stick the legal version up their asses...I will only install fully functional cracked versions when companies like 2K Games tries there petty bullshit like they did...The consumer pays the price and gets the head aches the  manufacture looses money in sales and spends money on a worthless protection that can be hacked in less than 1 day and readyly avalable to download from anywhere so the end result is lots and lots of cracked copies ...as far as I am concerned they get what they deserve(2K Games)...unfortanate for the honest people who have the reak frustrations!


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 8, 2007)

No he cant play on xbox live but he decided to pay less money on games then play online.
Its his decision probably it wouldnt be mine.


----------



## ncd209 (Sep 10, 2007)

Chewy said:


> ^^ yeah I feel ya I actually bought the game so I would have some motavation to put my games up for sale locally.. though I think you can still sell the game.. the person wold just have to call 2k to activate it on thier pc.. making it a bit harder to sell (drops price).
> 
> yes this has and will harm computer gaming if this crap continues.. though Im sure they will get it in thier heads that the games will forever be crackable and they are only harning themselfs and the industry doing this.. I think mirosoft wants to move all gaes to console so theres not real pirating if you want to use live elc.
> 
> this game sold 400k 360 copys man in the 1st week, it sold ok on the pc aswell but there are alot more 360 users than mid to high end pc's that can play the game with any decency.. they sell alot more games on consoles than pc mainly because of piracy.



yep .. so its not like they did not make and are not making a dollar / pound note out of game, and it still cant work properly even on a console XBOX360!!!! GEEZ  but allot of people fail to want to accept the xbox 360 is a glorified little PC + WINDOWS MOBILE.
hell I feel like I should offer my second grade programming services to 2kgames so we can atleast get a 2nd grade game and breaking of the XBOX360 with a good patch gone bad with out testting was well a real bad idea.. heh I always thought significant console bugs were un herd of ... if they cant get it right on that platform then forget about it under conventionl PC


as for destruction of the PC gaming scene, it is being ensured by the fact that this game wont run 100% smoothly on the following calibre of PC:
AMD Athlon X2 4000+, 1GB DDR667/ECC DC, 512MB GF7600 GT 128bit 768SHARED (tnx to retard vista/nforce)
with the same spec above and a 256MB Nvidia 8400 GS 128bit the game still lagged on certain scenes

How they think they are going to run there game on a 128MB DX9 card is almost laughable

With all that said if AMD, INTEL, and NVIDA want to keep our precious PC industry and Gaming  partner, I sugest you all dispatch an amarda of your top programmers over to 2kgames with a rescue package and get over to other game companys and start making them adept with the technologys  for the greater good of every one concearned!!


----------



## FTL (Oct 29, 2008)

*Attorney Advertisement*

Finkelstein Thompson LLP is a law firm that represents consumers who have been harmed by unfair business practices. We are currently investigating claims that computer games with an irremovable anti-piracy program called SecuROM may cause computer problems. These video games include: Spore, Mass Effect, The Sims 2, BioShock, Need for Speed, Medal of Honor, Armed Assault, Neverwinter Nights 2, Overlord, World in Conflict, Supreme Commander, Command & Conquer 3, and Stalker. 

Some customers have complained that when they purchase and install these video games, SecuROM is automatically installed onto their hard drive with no warning, and they cannot remove the program. According to these complaints, SecuROM can cause a number of computer problems, including: the disabling of software and hardware operations, the disruption of other computer programs, and possibly making the computer more vulnerable to hackers.

If you have purchased computer games with SecuROM and wish to discuss your rights and interests in this matter, please contact us toll-free at (877) 800-1450 or by email at contact@finkelsteinthompson.com. Responding to this advertisement does not, by itself, create an attorney-client relationship between you and Finkelstein Thompson LLP.

Very truly yours,

Mark Punzalan

*Finkelstein Thompson LLP*
100 Bush Street, Suite 1450
San Francisco, California 94104
Toll-free telephone: 1-877-800-1450


----------



## Steevo (Oct 29, 2008)

While I admire your courage and want to fix this shit software (I will not own a securom game) this is not the place to post it, please contact one of the news posters, and they will post it for you.


Wanna sue atari for the crap they call Test Drive Unlimited, a game that didn't work for the great majority of users who bought it. We had a petition going and almost 1000 people signed up before everyone gave up and just let alone. I still hate the idea of paying $40 for a game that doesn't work, doesn't match the advertisements, and never got properly patched after more than a year of being told it would be.


----------

